# Rufus and Leo



## WheelingWV (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello Chihuahua lovers. Here's a pic of Rufus and Leo, our 5-month old boys.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG, they are twins. How cute.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol the same expression on their faces, too cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

HOW CUTE ARE THEY?! They are beautiful!! I assume they are brothers?

Brodysmom


----------



## WheelingWV (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, they're brothers! Thanks for the kind words about our boys. We just love them to death. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## *cricket* (Feb 20, 2009)

cutie pies!!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*We love Rufus and Leo!!! So cute.*


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG, they are so sweet. You are so lucky to have such wonderful boys.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omgoodness they are SO CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

they are extremely cute! lucky they are yours, i could never say no to the two of them.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Id love lem to death to they are brilliant !!!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

How difficult is it to tell them apart??


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh how adorable! Twinnies 
Thats just to cute x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

They are gorgeous! Id luv a SH chi, are you sure you wouldnt miss one??LOL
What I alway think of as 'bookend dogs', coz they are such a matched pair..


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok now that is too cute for words!!! I absolutely love it when someone not gets one but two brothers or sisters from the same litter. They are simply precious! Wish I could have gotten one of Sallys sisters but she was an only kid.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww there so cute. There Twin brothers too. Thats even better.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They're both adorable! That's so neat how you have two brothers from the same litter.

I was on the waiting list for one of Rylie's brothers from another litter, but unfortunately the entire litter didn't make it


----------



## WheelingWV (Jan 22, 2009)

Not very difficult to tell Rufus and Leo apart. During our last visit to the vet (last week) Leo weighed in at a hefty 5 1/4 lbs and Rufus was 3 3/4 lbs. Also, Rufus has two white front feet, and Leo has one white and one black (front feet). They look so much alike, though, we call them our Twins. Thanks again, everyone, for the kind comments.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

They are handsome young boys!! I love their facial expressions


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness!! I LOVE them!!!!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

okay, WAY too cute for words! i love your little boys!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awwww, Twins =D What a handsome pair.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Such cute puppies:coolwink:


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness - sorry to drag up an old thread. But i'd saved this pic in my "chis I like" file aaaaages ago and everytime I look at it I couldn't remember where it was from. But now I do I think we need more pics of Rufus and Leo!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

deffo twin!! theyre gorgeous


----------

